# Ok to buy shoes that are a half size bigger?



## Liquidus (Mar 2, 2009)

I was measured by a saleswoman at an AE store a while ago as a 7.5E. I tried on a Wilbert in 7.5E and it felt a little tight. I called the AE shoe bank and asked whether they have the Wilbert in stock and they only have it in a 8E. Is it likely shoes a half size bigger, in this case the Wilbert, will still fit well? I've read that the Park Avenues are long and narrow, what size should I look for for those?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I just have to say that if there's ONE item of apparel that needs to really fit, it's a shoe.

A few times I've found a pair of shoes I really liked - but my precise size was unavailable - and I succumbed to the temptation of "just a size up". Always a disappointment; I have a couple of pairs of beautiful shoes just waiting in stasis for the right foot to come along.

I should think about Ebaying them.

DH


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

Liquidus said:


> I was measured by a saleswoman at an AE store a while ago as a 7.5E. I tried on a Wilbert in 7.5E and it felt a little tight. I called the AE shoe bank and asked whether they have the Wilbert in stock and they only have it in a 8E. Is it likely shoes a half size bigger, in this case the Wilbert, will still fit well? I've read that the Park Avenues are long and narrow, what size should I look for for those?


Wilbert = Last 1
PA = Last 5

The Wilbert (bluchers/derby) and PAs (Balmorals) are quite different shoes. The first is quite casual, while the latter is more busines/formal.

Considering the lasts, you can read more here:

If the 7.5E is snug for you, but isn't too long in the length - I would recommend trying on the 8D. It will add some length but the width should be better fitted, imo.


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

Shoe sizes change from brand to brand and certain lasts in those brands. A half size up or down is no big jump. Try the 8 it might be your fit for that particular last and style.


----------



## Kenneth Hill (Aug 31, 2008)

Personally 1/2 size up is easily rectified by a thicker sock or a new quality insole.


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

Kenneth Hill said:


> Personally 1/2 size up is easily rectified by a thicker sock or a new quality insole.


+1

IMO It is better to go slightly larger instead of very snug. You can always get a tongue pad to help fill in the space and push your heel back.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Liquidus:

Not only is there not much difference between sizes (only one barleycorn!). Each full size, up or down, is equivalent to 1/3 inch, and each half-size is only 1/6 inch. Plus different styles and different manufactures can make a big difference in shoe size.

There is a complete explaination and a history of how shoe sizes came to be in *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes *(now downloadable!!).


----------



## ykurtz (Mar 7, 2007)

I wear a 9E/EEE and often get 9.5Ds which fit fine for me (with rare exceptions). It gives the foot a sleeker look.


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's a handy tool to see what the general differences are between sizes...
https://www.geocities.com/handy_feet/shoesize.html


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Since my left foot is a bit larger than my right, I sometimes have to go up from 10.5 to 11, mainly in athletic shoes where the socks are thick. Too tight is not fun, while at least with lace-ups you can take some of the slack out just by lacing tightly. If a shoe, on the smaller foot for instance, is a bit too loose and you can't lace it tightly enough to rectify, there are myriad inserts that can adjust the fit. Sometimes just putting in an insole will do the trick, and it can also make the wearing more comfy if you are on your feet a lot.

Let's face it, shoes are a miracle of fit for the most part. When you think how excruciating a tiny pebble can be in the shoe, you have to credit shoe designers and makers for providing a smooth and comfortable vehicle for our tender tootsies:icon_smile_big:


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*right fit*



Dhaller said:


> I just have to say that if there's ONE item of apparel that needs to really fit, it's a shoe.
> 
> A few times I've found a pair of shoes I really liked - but my precise size was unavailable - and I succumbed to the temptation of "just a size up". Always a disappointment; I have a couple of pairs of beautiful shoes just waiting in stasis for the right foot to come along.
> 
> ...


Either it fits right, or it doesn't. Don't shove a square peg in a round hole. You will regret it. Wear the correct size.


----------



## Lawman (May 31, 2006)

At least half of my shoes are a half size too large for me. It doesn't bother me in the least. If I am in a fastidious mood, I simply wear two socks or one thicker sock. I'd say 99% of the time I just wair my regular socks. Granted, I don't walk much at all in a typical day.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

osc said:


> +1
> 
> IMO It is better to go slightly larger instead of very snug. You can always get a tongue pad to help fill in the space and push your heel back.


Or wear two pairs of socks, as mentioned above. I've done this plenty of times.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Most feet are not a static size or shape. They change over the course of the day and year and change over the years as well. A shoe that fits well one day will not necessarily fit as well at another time. I have several pair of one model, for example, on the same last, in sizes from 10.5 to 11.5 and I wear them all.


----------

